# Literatur - Schaltschrank auslegen



## Neurorancer (29 September 2016)

Guten Tag,
kann mit Jemand ein Buch empfehlen, wo erklärt wird, wie man einen Schaltschrank 
auslegt?

Interessant ist vor Allem: Leitungen-Querschnitte, Sicherungen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## EisenWolf (29 September 2016)

Servus,
also ein Buch empfehlen kann ich nicht gerade, habe immer nach anweisung gearbeitet.

Habe gerade mal in Googel geschaut unter " Schaltschrankbau Anleitung "
da findest du viel auch als Ausbildungs Leitfaden, soweit ich das auf 2 Seiten überschaun konnte.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 September 2016)

Ich habe ein Buch von Siemens:
"Schalten, Schützen, Verteilen in Niederspannungsnetzen"

Darin ist einiges nützliches enthalten was man zur Schaltschrankplanung benötigt. Ist zwar wie zu erwarten etwas Siemens-lastig und weil von 1997 nicht mehr ganz taufrisch, aber mir hat es schon das ein oder andere Mal geholfen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (29 September 2016)

Hat Rittal keine Leitfäden auf ihrer HomePage


----------



## Globetrotter (7 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:

https://www.rittal.com/de-de/content/de/unternehmen/presse/pressemeldungen/pressemeldung_detail_37312.jsp



Gruß Globe


----------

